# Trinity River Whites. Riverside. 2-09-13



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya'll need to be here today.We are tearing them up. Pics to come later when we get off of the water.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG!! Looking forward to the report and pics.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay Grady it's after 8;00 and we are waiting!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Pics


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

More pics


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

This is my sister. She has not fished in 20 years.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats a nice catch Grady!!! Congrats


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool, nice trip!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Family fishing, that's the ticket! Good job!


----------



## WesQ (Nov 25, 2012)

And to think I didn't even get my boat wet today maybe I'll see y'all next weekend


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You may have to change your signature line now Whackmaster! Good job!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Good job Whackmaster! Fat hogs! Never been to riverside before. Is the boat ramp at hwy 19?


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going! I drove over the 19 bridge today and noticed the water looked pretty good!


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

whackmaster said:


> Ya'll need to be here today.We are tearing them up. Pics to come later when we get off of the water.


Awesome job!!! Never heard of the place...Where is riverside?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

hopn said:


> Good job Whackmaster! Fat hogs! Never been to riverside before. Is the boat ramp at hwy 19?


Yes, the boat ramp is right at Hwy. 19...


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

alanmacias541 said:


> Awesome job!!! Never heard of the place...Where is riverside?


Google Earth, Riverside Texas and you will know..North of Houston and south of Dallas. It is just a small town located on the Trinity River...


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Just a FYI. The Game Wardens were out checking safety equip. and licenses yesterday. We got check last week also. I have not seen this many Wardens on the Trinity in a long time.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice haul WM, WTG! I was out there yesterday too, ton of fun! What boat were you in?
I saw 2 different warden boats, got checked by one of them. I thinks it's been 2 years since I saw them out in force...


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> Nice haul WM, WTG! I was out there yesterday too, ton of fun! What boat were you in?
> I saw 2 different warden boats, got checked by one of them. I thinks it's been 2 years since I saw them out in force...


We were in the blue/white Bay Stealth. We didn't get on the water until 3:30.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like fun!!!! Any bank access?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

alanmacias541 said:


> Sounds like fun!!!! Any bank access?[/QUOT
> 
> There are people fishing from the bank all the time. I don't know if you will have any luck from there.


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

It was a blast fishing with the family but especially nice with our sister on the boat. Been a long time.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great post and pics!!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a good time with some nice whites.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

whackmaster said:


> alanmacias541 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun!!!! Any bank access?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go just up river the bridges and there is some fair bank fishing, bring a lot of tackle to loose in the river when fishing from the bank. Live bait is usually better from the bank as you can loose a million or two jigs/lures. A slip cork with minnows so you can cast out and still get some depth to your rig is best.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice mess of fish.


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow! Was there all last weekend and didnt get a single bite. We tried trolling crank baits, pet spoons, jigging slabs, and rattle traps. Also threw some Rooster Tails. Water was just too muddy. Has it cleared up?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

AggieBB said:


> Wow! Was there all last weekend and didnt get a single bite. We tried trolling crank baits, pet spoons, jigging slabs, and rattle traps. Also threw some Rooster Tails. Water was just too muddy. Has it cleared up?


The water was a lot better than the week before. There was still debris floating down river but the color was a lot better.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Grady, it looks like you guys put the best whack on them for a while to come. Muddy water is sure to make fishing for white bass tough in the river.
Good timing !


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I did my best to shred the debris at the ramp with my prop. I now wish I had scooped it up for mulch here at the house, lol


----------



## canyonlaker (Aug 20, 2010)

Need help and info please. Want to take grandson fishing. Are the whites still running there? Can you get into the action from the bank? What would be the best location? Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome sir


----------

